# Epiphone 335



## chuck_zc (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey guys. Anyone have any experience with the Epi 335's. Going to pick up one whenever they become availabe at my local L&M. Electronics upgrade doesn't bother me, just wondering about the fit and finish and playability. Had the chance to play one when I bought my SG but it didn't catch my eye at the time. Currently out of stock. L&M offering good price for it too!! Thanks guys!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Epiphones have varied in quality in the past. Play as many as you can. I know that might a problem waiting for one to come in, but hey, maybe it will be a good one. If the guitar doesn't impress you - wait for another.


----------



## chuck g (Jul 7, 2010)

hey chuck
go over the entire guitar carefully. i say this from experience. the one i bought(and returned for refund) would not stay in tune. also, it had a very limited range on the truss rod, which went very tight after about 2 loosening turns, and they shouldn't do that. also, the finish was a mess under the pick guard. i know they are not all like this, or they wouldn't be able to sell them, right? just keep a critical eye open when you check them out. cheers brother.
chuck g


----------



## chuck_zc (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'll be sure to give it a good look over. Looked at a few reviews on youtube and they look good. Looking for something with a different sound. My SG takes care of the HB sounds and the strat covers the single coil twang that I need. Can almost pull a tele sound with some EQing. 335 should cover everything else. Thanks guys.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

well, you could pass on the epi 335 and get this instead: Landscape Semi Hollow Body Guitar

i recently purchased a dillion 335, and it's pretty darn awesome


----------



## chuck_zc (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for the link. Just sent them an email to see if they have anything available in a lefty. Nice looking guitars on the site. Thanks again..


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Why do you want a 335? Is it for the sake of having an original or do you just want a good guitar?


----------



## chuck_zc (Dec 6, 2009)

I like the look of the 335. Gotta classy kind of vibe to it. It was a toss up between the 335 or a tele and the 335 won out. Workin with a $500.00 budget.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

My bass player has one and I use it once in a while. I've upgraded the pickups and pots for her and I would say that it now plays quite nicely. It feels and sounds quite nice.
It can seem like a much more expensive guitar.
My main complaint is that it doesn't stay in tune very well. It always seems to be way off by the next day compared to any of my guitars. I'm not sure if it is the Grovers, the nut, something else, or the fact that she uses quite thin strings...

Of course, it has a poly finish instead of nitro, but I'm not sure how much of a difference that makes in tone, and you won't get nitro on any guitar nearly this cheap anyways. I've often considered the really cheap "studio" versions that don't have that thick poly coat, so they should be more resonant. All the rest of the hardware is worse too, but if you were going to replace it all anyways...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The Xavier guitars from Guitar Fetish and the Hagstrom Vikings are also nice 335-style instruments in the same price range.

As validly noted by Robert1950, the ower theprie range, the more quality control becomes an issue. You can get some VERY nice pieces i budget lines, but you can get some stinkers too. Best to do the quality control yourself by trying out a bunch.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

saw this, i don't know what your location is: Epiphone Joe Pass Emporer II


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

You could do worse than look at the Ibanez Artcore line. Check out the reviews.

Artcore Search | Musician's Friend


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> saw this, i don't know what your location is: Epiphone Joe Pass Emporer II


Just be careful with these, a friend sent me a link the other night of a counterfeit Joe Pass with pictures and I couldn't tell the difference except for maybe the thickness of the signature.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

the guy that runs that place is a member here. i bought the case for my roxbury there, and the guy i bought my guitar from, got it from them. i wouldn't hesitate to buy from them again. they're a great company to deal with.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> the guy that runs that place is a member here. i bought the case for my roxbury there, and the guy i bought my guitar from, got it from them. i wouldn't hesitate to buy from them again. they're a great company to deal with.


Nothing against the person in the add, just couldn't believe how close the chinese could get the copies to look like the real thing. Just spreading awareness that's all.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

You should also check out what Rondo has to offer. They have 335 guitars in all 3 of their lines. And spec-for-spec that Agile's generally slay Epiphones for the price. Not knocking Epi, it's just that the Agiles are an insane value. Rondos stock varies from time to time, but the Douglas 335's they get in are pretty killer.

Rondo Music Home Page

SX EG - $189:










Agile AS-820 - $359










Agile AS-1000 - Alnico V pickups, Ebony fretboard - $399












The Artcores and Dillions mentioned earlier in the thread are great guitars as well. Plenty of great options in comparison to Epiphones IMO.


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

The Hagstrom Vikings are great - definitely worth checking out. I have an '02 Epi Dot (335) in Walnut that was my #1 on tour for many years. I swapped the electronics for US (57's) and it began to sound almost exactly like my $2500 Gibson 335. 

Here she is (I have removed the pickguard and lost a knob.. the hardware is nickel/gold combo)


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i want to try out one of the hagstroms someday. i seem to be seeing them more lately. they sure look good.


----------



## Younggun (Jul 2, 2008)

I bought a used Epi Sheraton II and the fit and finish were excellent. Stock PUPS weren't bad but I upgraded to Gibby '57 PUPS and RS Guitarworks wiring harness and she sounds just like a Gibby 335 for a fraction of the price.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I have an older Korean Made Epi Dot. I replaced the pups with Gibson 57' Classics and threw in an RS kit (which was a HUGE pain in the A$%!!). Sounds 95% like a 335. I would suggest that you look around until you find a good one then do the upgrades.


----------



## The Lullaby (Dec 8, 2010)

one of my main guitars is an Epi Dot (335) the only real cange I made was some cheap Filtertron style pickups (from Eastwood). The stock pups were a tiny bit hotter (at least they seemed that way) and the new ones mellowed it out, now IT SOUNDS WICKED. A highly under-rated guitar for the money.


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

Hanson guitars are pretty awesome as well if you're looking for that 335ish style/sound. Not sure what their Canadian distribution is like, but they're worth a look if you can.

OSBM
Matt

Welcome to Hanson Guitars!


----------



## Zman (Nov 20, 2010)

I have the Sheraton II, in fact I have owned 2 of them. I also own a 1990 ES335 in ebony. The Sheraton holds up well against the Gibby even with stock pickups and hardware. The Sheraton is sort of a Dot with Bling but the neck is a lot slimmer. If you haven't tried a Sheraton I would, they are really nice guitars. 
I saw a really nice guitar at the shop the other day. It was a Hofner 335 style Thin LIne. It was really sweet and when you played it it did not "feel" like a semi. Not sure what a new Epi Dot is worth but this was in the 6 to 700 range.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

OldSoulBluesMan said:


> Hanson guitars are pretty awesome as well if you're looking for that 335ish style/sound. Not sure what their Canadian distribution is like, but they're worth a look if you can.
> 
> OSBM
> Matt
> ...


i never knew of them until you posted the link. man! that chicagoan w/p90's is really interesting. 
if they're as nice as they seem, i sure wouldn't mind owning one. thanks for pointing them out.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

HEy Chuck, how is it going?

If you want a really nice, solid 335 style guitar, try and find an Ibanez Artstar AS80. I have one I picked up used that is absolutely a gem. Great sounding pickups, a wider, thinner neck (if thats your thing) but I can play on it well. Really solid guitar.

AJC


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

If you can stomach a used one, find a Korean one made from 98-99. The factory that was producing them in those two years won several quality awards. I have a 2000 from the same factory and everytime I play it I'm floored that it's an Epiphone - it plays great.

Crappy cellphone pic:


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

I don't know the model, but i played this 335 style guitar from Peavey recently (i assume its a new model) and it played sooooo nicely. I went in to the guitar store a 3 days later and it was sold. I was pissed i couldn't play it more.


----------

